# Low carb Culiflower soup



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

love this soup and is good for my diabetes sugar readings. Is also quick and easy to make. Made a batch for dinner (what country folks call the mid day meal.) yesterday.

1 head cauliflower
2 cans chicken broth 
2 Tbsp. butter 
1/4 tsp. garlic powder 
1/2 cup heavy cream or half-and-half 
Shredded cheese (cheddar or pepper jack works well) 
Green onion and bacon bits for garnish

Chop cauliflower into chunks. Boil until tender in chicken broth, butter, and garlic powder. 
This can take about 20-30 minutes.
Drain cauliflower, reserving your broth. 
Puree in blender, adding the heavy cream and using the reserved broth until the soup is a consistency of your choice. 
The amount of broth determines the thickness of the soup. 
You may want to use some black pepper to taste, but usually you won't need to add salt because the broth is salty enough.
Top with shredded cheese, and garnish with chopped green onion and real bacon bits.

I use half and half cream, Have never used the green onions or bacon bits. I do add the shredded cheese to a steaming bowl of it stirring till well mixed.
I used to dip the cauliflower out of the pot with a screened dipper when soft to blend it smooth. Yesterday I used a immersion blender right in the pot soup had some bits of chunks we decided we like better so no more using the blender.

I have used this recipe to make several other creamy soups with veggies too.

 Al


----------

